# Benidorm Bars



## robbo_89 (May 30, 2010)

Is there any 80's bars in Benidorm.

I've been plenty of times and can't remember seeing any.

If there isn't, do you think there would be much of a market for one in Benidorm?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

don't think there are any specific 80's bars, mind you im more of an old town boy than a new town, so there may be some i dont know of. having been in this area for nearly 10 years on and off i see bars open and close daily, my advice would be that even if there is a market for one, now really isnt the time - hardly any tourists (well no brits anyway), the place is buzzing at the moment but mostly spanish pensioners on holiday. don't get me wrong there are a number of brits around but there are probably more bars than tourists at the moment so they are all seriously fighting for the punters - leave it a year or two and review or kiss goodbye to your hard earned cash!!


----------

